# Router Table Mortising Jig



## patrickhosey (Sep 22, 2014)

There has to be a way to make mortises on a router table better than just dropping your piece down and sliding it. Using a double fence might work but there are still problems and things that could make it easier. With all the problem solvers we have in this site, surely we can come up with something.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

If you are looking to do loose tenons there is a youtube video of a guy doing mortises in easy fashion. He stands them (rails or stiles) up with a tall fence and stop blocks. I cant search for it at the moment but you will know it if you search.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I haven't seen that video but it sounds similar to what I've done. I've used stop blocks, the router table fence, and featherboards to basically fully surround the workpiece such that it can't move outside of the mortise dimensions (taking multiple passes when necessary). Hope that makes sense!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Does it have to be in the table? If you have a plunge base you can make this like I did:


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://woodgears.ca/slot_mortiser/index.html
Maybe make your own?


----------



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

This is my fixture for this. Cost to build it is very low but it produces great cuts and does it in a hundred ways.






Al


----------

